# How long does salt last?



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was thinking about buying some salt from HomeDepot for next year because they are selling it for 1.75/50lb bag. How well will the salt last till next year? I plan on storing it in a old job box.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Where is the stuff right now? Inside or out? My brother in law bought some for us because of the "low" price. Stuff was JUNK! Wet, uh sucked. Shouldn't have listened to him and went were we usually go for the bagged. I would imagine yours would be ok. Heck we left like 4 bags on a pallet with a couple hole in the bags for close to 2 years, and it was hard, but bout 1/4 of it was soft so you should be good


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

I will ask the manager but I think it was stored inside.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

IF the bags were kept dry you should be fine, I have bags floating around a couple years old at times. When they freeze and become brickets just drop em a few imes to loosen em up. You can also just run em over with the truck, works great as well. If there real bad run em over one way, then turn the bag the other way and do it again. Breaks em so you only have a couple chunks. Stuffs way to expensive to toss.


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im new to the snow removal industry and I was wondering how the salt "freezes". Does the moisture from the air get in and cause the salt to clump together, or does it freeze because it is too cold, or does it freeze for some other reason?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

Scoot, salt absorbs water then freezes causing clumping like you were thinking.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Its amazing that the salt freezes!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sharp Charge;550005 said:


> Scoot, salt absorbs water then freezes causing clumping like you were thinking.


Salt is like a rock , it absorbs nothing. Usually the bags get moisure in them, that coats the salt and causes freezing/clumping. 
Leaving skids outside uncovered in the weather is asking for frozen bags.
A good supplier is a must for baged products. Make sure all there skids are ALLWAYS stored inside. One rain storm outside and you will have a pallet of brickettes, once it freezes.


----------

